# Jose Calderon



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't care we we have to do, we need to get his *** in here as soon as he is available. He is a FA after this year. 

We got some dollars coming off the books, we might have some flexibility to make an offer.

Hey I can dream cant I?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't think the Raptors will give him up that easily. 
Plus, he's be playing great basketball, his stock is high, he won't come cheap.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I cant see him getting anymore then 8-10 mil/per Unless some team is really willing to pony up some serious cash for him. For us, around 8-10 mil per is doable

The only way I can see Toronto really pushing for him would be because they don't have TJ in their long term plans. But at 8+ mil per for 3 more years with TJ, I dont see them paying around that kind of money for a bench player as well.

Then you think about if they want to keep Garbajosa, Delfino, and Bargnani long term as well since Garbajosa/Delfino are coming off next year.

Toronto does have the cap space, but the part I am questioning is whether they plan on keeping the core around long term. That cap space can empty quickly with their roster over the next 3 years.

I know its a long shot, but man picture a PG with his skill set on this team. None of this Francis/James/Alston crap...


...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would guess it's going to cost substantially more...I'd guess 65 million over 5 years.He's a top ten point guard and probably around half the teams in the league need a point guard.I see the Raptors looking to move FOrd and keep Calderon personally.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Francis looks DONE.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

He's a RFA, so we would have to overpay to get him.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I would get Calderon any day now. Trade Francis, Head and Battier to the Raptors for Calderon and a second round draft pick.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont care what we do, Just get him here


----------



## djuhari (Apr 30, 2006)

my god. calderon sounds so good right now. a true ****in PG at last. i have him on my fantasy team and he is absolutely class this season. ford against calderon is really tough choice, but for the rockets calderon is perfect.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I cant see him getting anymore then 8-10 mil/per Unless some team is really willing to pony up some serious cash for him. For us, around 8-10 mil per is doable
> 
> The only way I can see Toronto really pushing for him would be because they don't have TJ in their long term plans. But at 8+ mil per for 3 more years with TJ, I dont see them paying around that kind of money for a bench player as well.
> 
> ...


How do you suggest we sign him for 8 million per? I doubt toronto wants to do a sign and trade for $8 million worth of our scrubs.


----------



## djuhari (Apr 30, 2006)

after u considered the fact that calderon is an RFA, there is just no hope. keep on dreaming!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> How do you suggest we sign him for 8 million per? I doubt toronto wants to do a sign and trade for $8 million worth of our scrubs.


Well I was thinking of possibly making some moves with other teams. 

What really worries me regarding this situation is that how on earth would we be able to unload Jame's contract.

Trade Battier somewhere, I can see teams would be more willing to pick him up and his money.


----------



## djuhari (Apr 30, 2006)

haha i still remember when battier was the 'glue-guy' and considered one of the untradeables in the team.

onebadlt123, ur avatar sums up my feeling perfectly.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We got to go for quality > quantity from now on especially at the PG position.

Maybe Brooks will do his thing soon


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i don't think toronto gets rid of calderon. i think they are going to keep him and ford around. they obviously like ford and i'm not sure with ford's injury history that they can afford to give up calderon and both guys are even better when toronto can keep them both very rested only playing 30ish minutes a game.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

we have zero chance of getting the guy and we're just gonna have to tough it out at the 1 spot this season, we cant possibly have 5 hacks at PG can we?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Can someone explain to me why we couldn't offer up a package that included our first round pick to get a serviceable starting PG?

Even at the rate we are going we will still win 40 plus games so our draft position will be down in the mid twenties.

There is bound to be a team out there that would take Battier/James/Head/1st rounder for a decent PG.


----------

